# Drying and smoking



## lotsaweed (Sep 21, 2006)

Im new to this whole process. Ive read alot of things and it says to throw alot of the leaves away? And there is alot of emphasis on the buds. Ive always just bought weed and smoked it. Do you not normall smoke the leaves, and just the buds? This has me confused. I was always under the assumption that the leaves were the money part.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 21, 2006)

ummm, no, idk what you were smoking but people say "let's smoke some bud" for a reason. Yes, some leaves contain THC thus the crystals. That's why people make hash out of leaves a lot of the time. Bud has the most THC content, the bud is the "money part" as you said.


----------



## lotsaweed (Sep 21, 2006)

ok thanks for clearning that up man, cause ive had ppl telling me like 5 different things and i just wanted to clarify! Thanks again


----------

